# A little drinking & driving experience I wanted to share....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I would like to share an experience with you all, about drinking & driving.

As you well know, some of us have been known to have had brushes with the police on our way home from the odd holiday party. Well, last night, I was at one of them having a few drinks with friends. Without a doubt, I had a few too many beers & knowing full well I may have been slightly over the limit, I did something I've never done before - I took a bus home. I arrived home safely & without incident, which was a real surprise, as I have never driven a bus before & am not sure where I got this one.

Happy Holidays everyone! Be safe out there during the holiday season and don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Too funny. And it just so happens, I'm missing a bus this morning. Hmmmmm.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hilarious !! Was it a short one ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very Good!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good one Chris!!!!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow really? Well I guess thats better than pullin a tweeter at the party


----------



## PAcoyotehunter (Nov 21, 2011)

lol


----------

